# Guide Bushing (s)



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I have spent a good part of this day trying to find a source for a 1 1/2" guide bushing to fit the PC hole....Any leads would be greatly appreciated..

Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

As the O/D of the PC guide bush at 1 1/2", you are going to find nothing available. 
Base Plate/Guides - Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware Supplies
You can buy a Veritas sub base that will take a larger sub base.
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

The same little trick works for any plate with the smaller hole in them.it's a very easy job and well worth the time to do.

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/10818-bogydave.html


========


George II said:


> I have spent a good part of this day trying to find a source for a 1 1/2" guide bushing to fit the PC hole....Any leads would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> Regards,
> George Cole
> "Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Guys thank a ton...After I posted I went and measured and came to the same conclusion..It aint gonna happen...My next plan of attack is to find the max OD that can fit the PC opening...The reason is that I am building a new router table with Freud table plate to accept my new Freud 3000 router..The Popular Woodworking Video on how to would only leave a 1/4" lip to support the plate....The router is one heavy mother I want at least 1/2 or better yet 3/4 for the plate to rest on...Is this unrealistic?

Thanks again..
George Cole
"Regulae StultisSunt"


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

George II said:


> Guys thank a ton...After I posted I went and measured and came to the same conclusion..It aint gonna happen...My next plan of attack is to find the max OD that can fit the PC opening...The reason is that I am building a new router table with Freud table plate to accept my new Freud 3000 router..The Popular Woodworking Video on how to would only leave a 1/4" lip to support the plate....The router is one heavy mother I want at least 1/2 or better yet 3/4 for the plate to rest on...Is this unrealistic?
> 
> Thanks again..
> George Cole
> "Regulae StultisSunt"


Hi George - biggest PC bushing I have been able to find is 1". I have got a set of offset tracing rings and it has occured to me to drill the four largest, 1-1/4, 1-1/2, 1-3/4, and 2", out to slip over my 1" guide. Still wouldn't be able to use bigger bits but would have some serious offsets. 
As far as the size of the lip goes, my feeling is bigger is better. :dirol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

"Is this unrealistic?" = no

You can make it as wide as you want, you can use some sticks to move the bit over,just put them on the inside of the template, that will push the router bit over than just remove them and use the template to make in the right size opening..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/introductions/5127d1176130671-hello-all-router-plate-.jpg
=========



George II said:


> Guys thank a ton...After I posted I went and measured and came to the same conclusion..It aint gonna happen...My next plan of attack is to find the max OD that can fit the PC opening...The reason is that I am building a new router table with Freud table plate to accept my new Freud 3000 router..The Popular Woodworking Video on how to would only leave a 1/4" lip to support the plate....The router is one heavy mother I want at least 1/2 or better yet 3/4 for the plate to rest on...Is this unrealistic?
> 
> Thanks again..
> George Cole
> "Regulae StultisSunt"


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> "Is this unrealistic?" = no
> 
> ...


Bob, I came to the same conclusion..Thanks..It's warm enough to make some saw dust..(router dust)..Thanks again
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

jschaben said:


> Hi George - biggest PC bushing I have been able to find is 1". I have got a set of offset tracing rings and it has occured to me to drill the four largest, 1-1/4, 1-1/2, 1-3/4, and 2", out to slip over my 1" guide. Still wouldn't be able to use bigger bits but would have some serious offsets.
> As far as the size of the lip goes, my feeling is bigger is better. :dirol:


John, Thanks you..Am not looking for bigger bits rather bigger offset..Where did you get the 1" bushing? I got to get one...
Thanks again,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Wingate said:


> As the O/D of the PC guide bush at 1 1/2", you are going to find nothing available.
> Base Plate/Guides - Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware Supplies
> You can buy a Veritas sub base that will take a larger sub base.
> 1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools


Thanks Mike..appreciate the help..
Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

========



George II said:


> John, Thanks you..Am not looking for bigger bits rather bigger offset..Where did you get the 1" bushing? I got to get one...
> Thanks again,
> George Cole
> "Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

George II said:


> John, Thanks you..Am not looking for bigger bits rather bigger offset..Where did you get the 1" bushing? I got to get one...
> Thanks again,
> George Cole
> "Regulae Stultis Sunt"


If I remember right, I think I got it from Hartville tool. I think EagleAmerica has them also.

Edit - yep, it was Hartville -
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11113
Just to be safe, better order their locknut with it. Different thread than my other bushing sets.. oH yeah, just remembered, Milescraft has a 1" listed with their plastic guide kit, not with the brass one though


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is the biggest one I've seen that fits the standard PC size.

Delta Machinery|Porter Cable Product Details for 1-1/4" Router Template Guide - Model # 42021


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RustyW said:


> Here is the biggest one I've seen that fits the standard PC size.
> 
> Delta Machinery|Porter Cable Product Details for 1-1/4" Router Template Guide - Model # 42021




Interesting, thanks for the link Rusty. I did follow some of the buy links and if you follow the one for Circlesaw, they offer a 1-35/64" bushing. Don't think I want to mess with the offsets but that is real close to 40mm.

Edit, hmmm, got to thinking (not always a good thing). It has an I.D. of 1-3/8". would only need to machine off about 40 thou to get a 1-1/2"


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks to all that suggested a solution and great advice. I'll shim up the inside perimeter lay in my cut..remove the shims and cut again...presto I have now got a nice rabbet for the plate to rest on...Now to build a cabinet for the saw and router table...I love being retired and making saw dust..All of you have been great with ideas and very constructive suggestions...Thanks again..

Regards,
George 

"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Interesting, thanks for the link Rusty. I did follow some of the buy links and if you follow the one for Circlesaw, they offer a 1-35/64" bushing. Don't think I want to mess with the offsets but that is real close to 40mm.
> 
> Edit, hmmm, got to thinking (not always a good thing). It has an I.D. of 1-3/8". would only need to machine off about 40 thou to get a 1-1/2"


Hmm, I thought, he can't have got that right. It's bigger than the hole, so I went and had a look. I've not seen one of these before. BJ ! Have you got one of these ? 


Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

No I don't have one like it, the big hole is nice but it can't be used the normal way..most of the templates are 1/4" thick, when I need a bigger guide I just pop in the OP type . (1 1/2" ID) it will let the bigger bits in the brass guide hole..

======



istracpsboss said:


> Hmm, I thought, he can't have got that right. It's bigger than the hole, so I went and had a look. I've not seen one of these before. BJ ! Have you got one of these ?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I did wonder about what you'd use it for, as you are still limited by the basic 1 3/16" of it.

The other big one mentioned earlier is apparently for 1 1/8" stair dadoes.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## btapps (Jun 23, 2010)

G'day George II. Having difficulties myself finding adaptors and guides to suit my routers.
I am currently investigating the economics of having them made. Will keep you all posted if it works out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Brian, other than tradesmen on building sites, you are the first person that I have come across here in Australia who has a fixed base router, and therein lies the problem, template work is normally done using a plunge router, for which Makita have a wide range of guides, including my favourite, the 40mm, whereas they only make up to a 14.5mm guide for your router. To have guides individually made would make them VERY expensive, best to make friends with someone local with a metal lathe.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi George
> 
> The same little trick works for any plate with the smaller hole in them.it's a very easy job and well worth the time to do.
> 
> ...


Bj, couldn't the same be accomplished using rabbet bits with suitable bearings?


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

mftha said:


> Bj, couldn't the same be accomplished using rabbet bits with suitable bearings?


 
You might be able to create the larger counterbored hole but I cant see how you would be able to cteate the larger thru hole with a bearinged bit. In any case, I think it would be much more difficult to do with router bits and much harder to make precisely located holes. You might be able to make the thru hole with a bushing and a straight bit but the bushing would be riding on a very thin lip and you would need a space between the router and the plate (or a very short bushing).

I think the forstner bit method is the simplest, most accurate way to do this with ordinary home shop tools - like a drill press.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

RJM60 said:


> You might be able to create the larger counterbored hole but I cant see how you would be able to cteate the larger thru hole with a bearinged bit. In any case, I think it would be much more difficult to do with router bits and much harder to make precisely located holes. You might be able to make the thru hole with a bushing and a straight bit but the bushing would be riding on a very thin lip and you would need a space between the router and the plate (or a very short bushing).
> 
> I think the forstner bit method is the simplest, most accurate way to do this with ordinary home shop tools - like a drill press.


I do agree that the forstner bit method is the simplest, most accurate way to widen the hole to accommodate the larger diameter O-P guide bushings. The brevity of my question and the you filled in the gaps is exactly why I am posting on the Router forum and not actually doing router work. Working with a router and any other power tool requires a clear head, and my head is not clear right now.

Back to the point. First use a rabbet bit to widen the lip to the size of the desired through hole, then use a flush trim bit (or change the bearing to one that effectively converts the rabbet bit to a flush trim bit) to widen the through hole, then back to the rabbet bit to create a new lip of the size to accommodate the size and depth required by the guide bushing. This idea is specific to the the type of insert used by Bj in his post, and for those of us who do not own a drill press or Forstner bits of the required sizes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I don't think so but would love to see you try it  I have a open mind..

======



mftha said:


> Bj, couldn't the same be accomplished using rabbet bits with suitable bearings?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I don't think so but would love to see you try it  I have a open mind..
> 
> ======


Hi Bj. I hope I have access to a camera when I do try it in a few weeks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Just use your Mac with a video cam on it, that will do the trick.. 


========



mftha said:


> Hi Bj. I hope I have access to a camera when I do try it in a few weeks.


----------



## btapps (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Harry. The Ryobi is a microadjustable Plunge/Fixed. The old Makita is a favourite probably because I have had it so long and seldom use it. Checked it out with a machinist today and at $40 each for the guides works out reasonable compared to new router prices. Good to see a woodworking site with plenty of Aussies, we might be able to talk our woods. Have often wondered about the US and Canadian woods but hard to get at a reasonable price.


----------

